# Problemas con el protel



## CIRYY (May 22, 2007)

hELLO GENTE!!
Les agradeceria que me ayudaran.
Cuando abro el protel, y creo un nuevo Schematics, me sale el siguiente error: 

"Exception EAccessViolatio in module AdvSch.dll at 000C2F8E. Access violation at address 0D4D2F8E in module 'AdvSch.dll'. Read of address 00000000."

¿Alguien sabe algo?

Thanks you!


----------



## aliteroid (May 22, 2007)

No hay mas solución que desinstalarlo con el desintalador propio y volver a instalarlo.
No hay mas


----------



## CIRYY (May 22, 2007)

Esto...muchas gracias pero...eso ya lo he hecho 10 veces, a parte de desintarlo limpiar el registro (con el tipico programa regcleaner) y manualmente.
 Tambien he probado a bajarme otra version e intentar instalarla pero directamente se me cierra el programa cuando intento abrir un esquematico....

La unica solucion que he leido en otros foros es formatear.


----------



## mabauti (May 22, 2007)

ya probaste con la opcion de compatibilidad de SO?


----------



## JV (May 22, 2007)

Supongo que tienes el Protel 99 porque es el mismo problemo que tenia yo, varias veces reneque hasta encontrar la solucion, aparte de desinstalar Protel y limpiar el registro, debes borrar los archivos que deja en la carpeta Windows, todos tenian en el nombre un 99.

Saludos..


----------



## CIRYY (May 22, 2007)

Lo de la compatibilidad con el SO ya lo tenia activado

Y bueno...lo de borrar en la carpeta del Window todos los archivos del Protel no lo habia hecho, asi que lo hice, pero no todos en los que aparecia el 99 pq habia unos que se llamaban K78783499 (ejemplo) que pense que no tenian que ver con el protel....

Tampoco me ha servido....

¿Te aparecia exactamente el mensaje que puse en el 1º mensaje?


----------



## JV (May 22, 2007)

Hola CIRYY, no recuerdo exactamente el mensaje pero que era un "Exception EAccessViolatio in module..." seguro. Hace un par de años que lo deje de usar, me resultaba muy inestable, una vez dejo de abrir los archivos esquematicos, daba un error fatal y se cerraba.

Suerte, espero que no llegas al formateo 

Saludos..


----------



## aliteroid (May 23, 2007)

A ver primero dinos que version de protel y SO tienes, luego seguimos.
Este programa es muy estable y los problemas que mencionan generalmente se producen por una mala instalación o incompatibilidad de SO, Ahora la licencia es legal o XXX porque tambien depende de la calidad del XXX ¿contesta estas preguntas y luego te ayudo.
Saludos


----------



## CIRYY (May 25, 2007)

Muchas Grcias!!
A ver:
-Microsoft Window XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 2
-Protel99SE_full_trial_version Version 6.0.4 Crackeado

El instalador es bueno porque instalo en otros pc (d la universidad) y funciona perfectamente el programa.
El problema, creo, esta en mi portatil....

Saludos


----------



## aliteroid (May 27, 2007)

LA version 99 siempre ha dado problemas en WindowsXP, pero sin embargo puede funcionar bien en algunos casos. Lo que debes hacer es desinstalar el programa y borrar todas sus huellas. Te recomiendo para esa tarea el programa "jv16 PowerTools"
una utilidad muy simple de usar, borra el registro que te detecte como error y las baterias DLL, cuando estes seguro que no queda ni un rastro instalalo nuevamente cuidando que la instalacion sea lo mas limpia posible, cierra todos los programas que esten en ejecucion y a probar


----------



## CIRYY (May 30, 2007)

Muchas gracias! Eso habia hecho ya, pero nada, me seguia dando el mismo error. Formatee y volve a instalar y ahora todo ok

Muchas gracias  todos! 
Saludos desde Gran Canaria


----------



## juan_g (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola a todos...
A pesar de que el tema es de hace más de un año, yo tengo un inconveniente y quisiera saber si alguien puede solucionarlo.
adaque intento abrir Protel me aparece el mensaje: NT Service "CrypKey License" is not functioning correctly [InitCrypKey, -102]
Alguien sabe cómo solucionarlo?
Ya probé desinstalarlo e instalarlo varias veces pero no pasó nada...


----------

